# Making free band flyers/band name art ect..



## spawnsc (Sep 7, 2010)

I willing to extend out my art skills (what skills I have lol) for free. Please note I will do these quick as possible but its all depending on my time, please I like to take my time and do good work.

This will be first come first serve.

Here is a sample I did for fun..










The List:

1. StuGe -Done
2. natspotats -Done
3. Thrashmanzac -Done
4. Evil7
5. beefshoes
6. ugg im kyle
7. josh pelican
8. chaosxcomplex
9. numberonejrio


----------



## MorbidTravis (Sep 8, 2010)

do you do layouts for myspace?


----------



## StuGe (Sep 8, 2010)

Could you do me some band name art for "The Engine Room"?
If you could surprise me with something cool, that would be awesome.


----------



## natspotats (Sep 8, 2010)

could you do a logo for this deathmetal/core band im in, Calling Upon Hydra


----------



## spawnsc (Sep 9, 2010)

MorbidTravis said:


> do you do layouts for myspace?



no haven't done a myspace layout before sorry


----------



## spawnsc (Sep 9, 2010)

ok let me see what I can come up with for you guys.


----------



## spawnsc (Sep 9, 2010)

StuGe said:


> Could you do me some band name art for "The Engine Room"?
> If you could surprise me with something cool, that would be awesome.



What kinda of music is it?


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Sep 9, 2010)

hey mate would you be able to make a psychadelic one for an indie band called "the eastern front" would be sick if it was a circle too


----------



## Evil7 (Sep 9, 2010)

hmm... Band name "Spine Extraction" .... Something gore, along the lines of the band name... We are about to record our first album "EP" .. and need album cover art..Please make the fonts really sharp or "Evil" looking. 

I have had a lot of ideas ... Riped out bloody skulls with spines attached hanging from meat hooks... / The mortal combat fatality comes to mind .. lol There is a scene in the new Preditor movie that reminded me of my band name.. 

The Preditor reaches into a dudes back and just rips his spine and skull out... 

I've thought of a walkway made of spines.... 

A simple spine/ skull impelled on a spear with a scene behind it. 

It dont have to be so obvious... but anything you come up with would be great..

Colors... Black. red. the color Gore. Silver. Blades . Hooks. decay. 

We are metal.... Check out the links in our sig if you want to hear the music or see what we already have going on... If we use it... I will donate your way for sure!

Hope this isnt to extensive...If you dont like any of your results or its taking up a lot of time fusterating you ect... Please dont feel bad if you want to take a rain check on this .. lol ...


----------



## spawnsc (Sep 9, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> hmm... Band name "Spine Extraction" .... Something gore, along the lines of the band name... We are about to record our first album "EP" .. and need album cover art..Please make the fonts really sharp or "Evil" looking.
> 
> I have had a lot of ideas ... Riped out bloody skulls with spines attached hanging from meat hooks... / The mortal combat fatality comes to mind .. lol There is a scene in the new Preditor movie that reminded me of my band name..
> 
> ...



lucky for you i'm pretty twisted so i'm sure I can come up with something awesome for you lol give me some on yours bro you got a deadline?

no worries i'm sure i will come up with something for you.


----------



## spawnsc (Sep 9, 2010)

Thrashmanzac said:


> hey mate would you be able to make a psychadelic one for an indie band called "the eastern front" would be sick if it was a circle too




sure got you added to the line


----------



## StuGe (Sep 9, 2010)

spawnsc said:


> What kinda of music is it?



Haven't done much yet, but i'd say elements of metalcore,
with influences of: Tool, APC, FlyLeaf and Lacuna Coil.

Themes for the artwork i'd like to be 'eerie' and unusual, maybe symetrical or mechanical even. Well i guess "The Engine Room" says it.


----------



## Evil7 (Sep 9, 2010)

No deadline bro.. we dont even start recording the album till november 16th.


----------



## beefshoes (Sep 9, 2010)

If you are too busy at the moment too do any additional endeavors it is completely cool but my band Zurich is in desperate need of a new logo.
The music is predominately Post-Metal with some Metalcore influences. 
Zürich (New CD!!!!!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## ugg im kyle (Sep 10, 2010)

If you have the time, do what ever you want for my band 'Tides Of Change' ?


----------



## spawnsc (Sep 10, 2010)

StuGe said:


> Could you do me some band name art for "The Engine Room"?
> If you could surprise me with something cool, that would be awesome.




Here is the font I came up with, I wanted it to have like a spilled oil kinda look to it while being crappy looking.







and here is how I imagined it on some cover art.


----------



## spawnsc (Sep 10, 2010)

natspotats said:


> could you do a logo for this deathmetal/core band im in, Calling Upon Hydra











and I thought this sacrifice temple was awesome for the album art. I just converted it to red and was done with the background.


----------



## natspotats (Sep 10, 2010)

dude that is epic thank you!


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 10, 2010)

Can you make illegible logos? I'm always looking for more splatter logos!


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Sep 10, 2010)

Could you do one for Chaos Complex? Theres some music in my sig, just rough stuff, but it would be cool to have logos for the polished versions...


----------



## spawnsc (Sep 13, 2010)

list updated


----------



## spawnsc (Sep 15, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Can you make illegible logos? I'm always looking for more splatter logos!



whats the band name for the logo?


----------



## spawnsc (Sep 19, 2010)

Thrashmanzac said:


> hey mate would you be able to make a psychadelic one for an indie band called "the eastern front" would be sick if it was a circle too




Hows this?









And for the album cover I thought this was cool. I take no ownership of the photos just found them google searching lol but makes a great cover I believe. Plus his facing East.


----------



## spawnsc (Sep 19, 2010)

ok Evil7 yours is next! this is going to take some time to do but overall i think you will be happy when i'm done.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Sep 23, 2010)

thats sick man looks really good


----------



## numberonejrio (Sep 23, 2010)

Could you do one for my band West Madison? We're a prog/melodic metalcore band.


----------



## spawnsc (Sep 23, 2010)

sure added you to the line


----------



## Evil7 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey man.. My band is playing in Spartanburg SC @ Ground Zero This Friday if you might be interested in catching a show.....


----------



## spawnsc (Sep 27, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> Hey man.. My band is playing in Spartanburg SC @ Ground Zero This Friday if you might be interested in catching a show.....




man I would love to catch the show but ill be leaving for Myrtle Beach on Friday till Monday.  going to youtube the show?


----------



## Evil7 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thats cool man.. There will be plenty more shows in the future.. Not sure about youtubing a show.. We dont have a very high quality cam. Have fun at the beach dude!


----------



## Evil7 (Oct 5, 2010)

spawnsc said:


> ok Evil7 yours is next! this is going to take some time to do but overall i think you will be happy when i'm done.



I was just curious how this is coming along? Looking forward to what you come up with man! cheers


----------



## spawnsc (Oct 6, 2010)

i got some ideas sketched out but still not happy with it ill post it soon as i'm happy with overall design lol


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 9, 2010)

Could you do one for "A Moment Before Breathing"?


----------



## Evil7 (Oct 10, 2010)

spawnsc said:


> i got some ideas sketched out but still not happy with it ill post it soon as i'm happy with overall design lol


THanks man,


----------



## spawnsc (Oct 19, 2010)

Evil i've been thinking painting it on canvas if I did and mailed it to you would you be able to scan it in somehow for the EP?

(thats if you like it of course lol)


----------



## Evil7 (Oct 20, 2010)

yes ... as long as it is not larger than a normal piece of paper... I can shrink the size after it is scanned..

Here is an Idea I have been working on in photoshop... 





The chick in the picture is our Vocalists Wife.. I had great chuckles messing with the vocalist about sending me nakey pics of his Wife.. lol

The spine and ribs came from a pic i found online where some redneck skinned a dear and took pics.... 

You are welcome to work on it too and see what you can come up with for a back ground... I can send you the photoshop project file.. I use CS2 or photoshop 9...

Im starting to be excited about how it is turning out.. but we are collecting designs for a final second band vote when the time comes..

Hit me back with your email if you want to work on this and need the photoshop project file.. 

Thanks man....


----------



## conffa (Oct 20, 2010)

would you do our band design aswell? we are called "Attack the Core" : )


----------



## red1010 (Nov 2, 2010)

If you can, band name is: Bigot


----------

